# Transportschicht mit Java



## Nick H. (6. Jun 2005)

Moin

also ich hab schon die Foren-Suche benutzt
und auch google
hab aber keine antwort gefunden

also ich programmiere jetzt seit einiger Zeit Java mit Netzwerkverbindungen
allerdings immer auf der anwendungsschicht (über Tcp)

nun wollte ich mich daran wagen mal auf der Transportschicht zu proggen
also hab ich bei wikipedia geguckt
da stand halt wie das mit den Headern und so aussieht
(also das ganze Zeugs mit den Flags usw.)

aber irgendwie hab ich da ein Verständnis Problem
im zusammenhang mit Java

wenn ich eine Verbindung zB über ein Socket mache
und dann zB mit einem PrintStream sachen schicke

dann basiert das ja alles schon auf der Anwendungsschicht
also werden glaube ich die Header von Tcp automatisch gemacht

und wie kann man das selber machen?
woher bekomm ich denn die Verbindung?

wie gesagt irgendwie versteh ich das nicht so ganz

ein Link würde mir übrigens auch schon weiterhelfen!


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Jun 2005)

vergiss es, Spasti


----------



## Nick H. (6. Jun 2005)

hä? hab ich was verpasst?

was ist das denn hier für ein forum?  :autsch:


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jun 2005)

Hab ich auch nicht wirklich verstanden. Vielleicht ist Kollege Bleiglanz sauer aufgestoßen, dass Schnittflächen beim Blei schnell oxidieren und dann eben nicht mehr glänzen...


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Jun 2005)

@Nick H.

ja weisste

ich bin neu hier un knn mich nich so aus

ich hab bis jetzt nur Me und Mu geproggt

der slogan da obn is total falschi

ich hab nämlich ein Problem:

so also ich will einen eigenen Server proggen

aber wie genau muss ich das machen?

ein link wär nicht schlecht

also ich über wache einen Port is ja eh egal 

hab einfach mal 1234 genommen

aber was nun

stroh im kopf ist auch schon weg für die Connection

kannst du mir helfen

ich will das ganze ohne Servlets machen

aber mit EJB und Sockets

ich will einen eigenen Server proggen

also wie soll ich die requests verarbeiten

ich kenne dafür keine Klasse

ausser die servlet Klassen

oder kann man ohne allzu großen aufwand Servlets in einen 

eigenen Server einbinden?


Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen
bis die Tage


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jun 2005)

@nick:

Wozu soll das Ganze denn gut sein?

Wenn du deinen eigenen TCP/IP-Stack implementieren willst, bist du völlig falsch. Dann musst du dir ein Open Source OS suchen und in C/C++ den Stack neu implementieren.

Es soll Leute geben, die bauen sich ihre Autos um, bis nix mehr original ist, aber die bauen nicht ihr eigenes Eisenerz ab 

Schätze sowas in der Art wollte seine Freundlichkeit Bleiglanz dir mitteilen, in seiner unverblümten und stets zutiefst sarkastischen Art, die selbst mich in tiefe Trauer stürzt.


----------



## Nick H. (6. Jun 2005)

nein ich will kein neues proggen
ich will nur wissen wie man die Header und die Flags usw. setzt

soweit ich weiß werden die ja automatisch generiert
aber was wenn ich sie selber machen will?


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jun 2005)

Nick H. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein ich will kein neues proggen
> ich will nur wissen wie man die Header und die Flags usw. setzt
> 
> soweit ich weiß werden die ja automatisch generiert
> aber was wenn ich sie selber machen will?



Dann bist du hier falsch


----------



## DP (6. Jun 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> If you have nothing bad to say, say nothing.


----------



## Nick H. (6. Jun 2005)

warum bin ich hier falsch?

geht das mit Java nicht?

dasist doch Netzwerkprogrammierung


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jun 2005)

Nick H. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> warum bin ich hier falsch?
> 
> geht das mit Java nicht?
> 
> dasist doch Netzwerkprogrammierung



Und?

Ein Traktor ist auch ein Fahrzeug. Schonmal Michael Schuhmacher im Traktor nen WM-Lauf fahren sehen? 

Die Netzwerkfunktionalitäten von Java setzen auf dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner der unterstützen Betriebssystem der Sun VM auf und in Hinsicht auf Netzwerkprogrammierung ist das nunmal TCP/IP. Aber es setzt eben nur darauf *auf*.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Jun 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schätze sowas in der Art wollte seine Freundlichkeit Bleiglanz dir mitteilen, in seiner unverblümten und stets zutiefst sarkastischen Art, die selbst mich in tiefe Trauer stürzt.



Ganz im Gegenteil: so einem Blödian will ich gar nichts mitteilen

@AlArenal: ist dir schon mal der Gedanke gekomme, dass du hier unter Umständen veralbert wirst??


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jun 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @AlArenal: ist dir schon mal der Gedanke gekomme, dass du hier unter Umständen veralbert wirst??



Nein und ich habe auch keine Angst vor meinem Schatten. Schonmal was von "in dubrio pro reo" gehört? Für nen Skeptiker wie dich ist so ein Anflug von Verschwörungstheorie schon ein dickes Dingen


----------



## stev.glasow (7. Jun 2005)

Em, ich schließ das dann mal. Für Privatgespräche bitte die PN-Funktion benutzen


----------

